# American LaFrance "HaulerHome"



## DodgeAddict (Mar 9, 2014)

In gathering models for my diorama I started on a FireTruck ride when I decided there needed to be a Fire Department too so I buy a early 70's AMT Ladder Chief that's supposedly painted & only missing the directions Wrong! I wasn't mad though, I got a good deal on it

So I lay back in my chair & look at the 36 Chevy Modified I'm working at & decided that my diorama needed a "FireHouse Race Team" & they needed a "American LaFrance HaulerHome" as a tribute to the GearHead Firemen that I have known,know or have yet to meet The cars that will sit in it will represent different ones & reside in a shop outside the Fire Station

This truck is being built using repurposed model kits mostly


----------



## DodgeAddict (Mar 9, 2014)

I changed my mind a few times until I got to this at 3 AM today

I used the "HaulAway" trailer ramp for the basic pattern & built one using roof sheet from a trailer kit,Evergreen #187 strip & Plastruct Double Diamond tread plate the walls & side are a trailer kit there's more Evergreen Styrene thats going in this to window trim etc

The upper over the cab is the sleeping area the area behind it a landing & storage


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking fine so far, keep up the good work!!


----------



## DodgeAddict (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## boss89 (Sep 26, 2008)

That is a cool hauler!


----------



## DodgeAddict (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks I still have a ways to go


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

This is a really cool conversion! I like the rounded cab on this one, very '60's.


----------



## 12Blacktop (Jun 30, 2014)

Any more progress on this? It was shaping up to look pretty cool.


----------

